# clipless shoes that are completely walkable



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

i commute on my bike...tired of walking around with my mtn shoes, they're like wearing high heels backwards.

anyway, is there are shoes out there that are basically sneakers but with completely recessed spd clip ability, no tapping at all?

thanks


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/ProductDetails/mcs/productID/10188/groupID/3/categoryID/20/v/v

it looks like 661 makes something like what your looking for, they make them in a "skate" style. Vans also makes something like that but I don't know if they make them anymore.

I haven't tried these at all to see if they clicking it totally gone but they would be more like a regular shoe. I'd also think that they wouldn't be as stiff as a true biking shoe


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

Try http://www.lakecycling.com/ You can find 'hiking' style, or 'sneaker' style in Lake shoes.


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

My lake mx-60's are very comfortable and feel as normal as can be expected. They do have a stiff sole but they are flexible enough for walking with no problem...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

If the cleat never "taps" you will never be able to clip into the pedals. Nature of the beast.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

adamantane said:


> i commute on my bike...tired of walking around with my mtn shoes, they're like wearing high heels backwards.
> 
> anyway, is there are shoes out there that are basically sneakers but with completely recessed spd clip ability, no tapping at all?
> 
> thanks


as shiggy said. sometimes the cleats are just going to do that.

my new fav shoe for overall comfort/durability while pedalling and hiking is the Lake MX-165. made it even more comfy by throwing in a set of Specialized Body Geometry insoles. they feel gooooooood!

if on a ride where i know i'll not do much hiking, it's a pair of Sidis (very comfy to pedal in, but suck to hike in), again the the Spec. BG insoles.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*shoes*

My 661 Luanch shoes when brand new were almost like regular shoes walking over anything.Then the soles wear a little bit and walking concrete or asphalt they crunch a little.AXO Filter the same thing.I went to work on a bike the last 10 years.Just changed shoes at work.


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

Cannondale shoes, dont know the model as mine are three years old. New version in PerformanBar though. Look like low height hiking shoes and are very comfy. Cleat does tip-tap when walking but not that much.


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

i'd echo that comment on the cannondale's shoes. Mine are black with bits of yellow in colour. They cleats sometimes click on the ground on the odd stone / whatever, but the cleat doesn't protrude beyond the rubber sole so for the majority they are as quiet as normal shoes / trainers. The rest of the sole is just like a normal shoe, so its not like walking in reverse heels - its just like normal shoes.

here is the current version of what i have and i would happily buy them again....

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7718

like all hard soled shoes though - walk long distance the unorgiving sole will hurt you after a while. I had a 4 mile walk home in the summer and it really hammered the fronts of my shins then next as the shoe had little give when walking down hill. That being said, i'll happily walk for about 10 mins in them without fuss.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

follow up since this thread is revived...

I just broke out my sixsixone Nuevo mtb shoes that have been sitting in the closet, never worn (got them on clearance from Jenson for waaay cheap). They are completey walkable since they don't have a full hardsole, they are stylish enough they don't stand out if I walk into the store b/c they have laces and basically look like skater shoes. They a comfy, work well enough for long rides and they DO NOT make the click when walking on concrete. I never had a pair that didn't click but these don't. Sixsixeone Nuevo, check em out. Mine were an 04 model I think, thats why they got blown out. Not sure about new versions...


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

eatdrinkride said:


> follow up since this thread is revived...
> 
> I just broke out my sixsixone Nuevo mtb shoes that have been sitting in the closet, never worn (got them on clearance from Jenson for waaay cheap). They are completey walkable since they don't have a full hardsole, they are stylish enough they don't stand out if I walk into the store b/c they have laces and basically look like skater shoes. They a comfy, work well enough for long rides and they DO NOT make the click when walking on concrete. I never had a pair that didn't click but these don't. Sixsixeone Nuevo, check em out. Mine were an 04 model I think, thats why they got blown out. Not sure about new versions...


i'lll look into them...but i think i'm just resigned to changing my shoes at work a couple times..but having some sneakers that can clip in might be cool


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

I leave my work shoes at work and then change when I get there. There is a cloakroom next to the restroom/shower area in the office where a number of cyclists just leave their stuff through the week on hangers ( like towels, shoes and whatever ) 

our management doesn't mind at all.


----------



## LititzDude (Apr 3, 2004)

*Lake MX 165*

I have the Lake MX 165, w/ Vibram sole, and they are very stiff, but walkable. They still tap with Time cleats.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Specialized Taho shoe is very easy to walk in. I came off a pair of their Comp's, and it is night and day difference for walking or hike a bike sections.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

adamantane said:


> i commute on my bike...tired of walking around with my mtn shoes, they're like wearing high heels backwards.
> 
> anyway, is there are shoes out there that are basically sneakers but with completely recessed spd clip ability, no tapping at all?
> 
> thanks


Lake 165, Lake 80. If you get into hike-a-bike Lakes are very cofortable - much more then you would expect trying them out in the store.

I prefer my Vibram sole 165 to my Sidi if I have to walk even a little.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Cheap Lake's are good for me. Same always seems to go for cheaper shimano's. For some reason the sneaker-style SPD shoes areboth more comfortable, hardly "too soft", and very well walkable.
Contemplating attempting a short run-bike-run race on one pair of SPD shoes... Especially with offroad runs it should be okay. Time lost might be smaller than in a shoe-change.


----------

